# General > Recipes >  Recipe for eggy bread wanted

## muffin

Please can anyone tell me how to make eggy bread, we've just got 5 chickens and are eating scrambled egg, omelettes or fried eggs every morning and need some new recipes for breakfast as it is getting a bit boring

----------


## alanatkie

I just whisk up the eggs with a fork same as if you were making an omelette & put it on a dinner plate. put slice of bread on plate so it soakes up some of the egg & then turn over to do other side. Then pop in frying pan. There is a recipe below- it uses more ingredience.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/da...ad_74672.shtml

----------


## Julia

You could also whisk in some grated cheese, fry in a hot pan with a little butter or olive oil, add seasoning before cooking.

----------


## fudge100

this is how i do it. break eggs into bowl,add a little milk, salt and pepper, whisk it all up, dip bread into the mixture making sure it is totaly covered on both sides, then put it in to a frying pan. job done.

----------


## Julia

How about a Frittata seeing as you have all them eggs.... you can bung just about anything in them

----------


## changilass

Use fresh cream instead of milk and add grated apple, brown sugarand cinnamon to eggs and make as per normal eggy bread for a sweet variation.

----------


## muffin

Many thanks for your replies, we now have another recipe for breakfast, I haven't tried adding the cream yet but the eggy bread I made went down very well with him indoors.

----------


## Solus

try it with crumpets, whisk egg as usual dip crumpets in the eggs, turning once or twice. I add a little chopped chilli to eggs before whisking.

serve with crispy bacon and some maple syrup.

----------


## poppett

If you like a bitty "Tang" to your eggy bread, thinly spread mustard on the bread before dipping into the seasoned egg and milk mix.

----------


## mrsmo

make some huge pancakes and stick a fried egg on top!!  yummy!! ::

----------


## Margaret M.

Here is a very yummy artery clogger.  
Caramel-Soaked French Toast 

1 ½ cups firmly packed brown sugar
¾ cup butter or margarine
¼ cup plus 2 tablespoons light corn syrup
10 (1 ¾-inch-thick) slices French bread
4 eggs, beaten
2 ½ cups milk or half-and-half
1 tablespoon vanilla extract
¼ teaspoon salt
3 tablespoons sugar
1 ½ teaspoons ground cinnamon
¼ cup butter or margarine, melted

Combine first 3 ingredients in a medium saucepan; cook over medium heat, stirring constantly, 5 minutes or until mixture is bubbly. Pour syrup evenly into a lightly greased 13x9x2 inch baking dish. Arrange bread slices over syrup.

Combine eggs, milk, vanilla, and salt; stir well. Gradually pour mixture over bread slices. Cover and chill at least 8 hours.

Combine 3 tablespoons sugar and cinnamon; stir well. Sprinkle evenly over soaked bread. Drizzle ¼ cup melted butter over bread. Bake, uncovered, at 350 degrees for 45 - 50 minutes or until golden and bubbly. Serve immediately. Yield: 10 servings.
.

----------


## topotheuk

I always use butter,not oil in pan, much better flavour.  For a quick lunch, make eggy bread put 2 slices in frying pan for a minute.  turn one over, put a cheese slice on it and then put the other slice on top with non cooked side facing up for a minute, then turn.  delicious.

----------


## balto

after reading all these recipes i decided to have as i call it french toast for lunch, been ages since i had it and boy was it good.

----------


## muffin

Can any one tell me what French Bread is please,
Muffin

----------


## Margaret M.

> Can any one tell me what French Bread is please,


It is the long, unsliced, white bread shaped like a baguette.

----------


## muffin

Sorry, I am being more stupid than normal, I meant to ask what is French Toast,
Muffin

----------


## sassylass

> Sorry, I am being more stupid than normal, I meant to ask what is French Toast,
> Muffin


French toast is another name for eggy bread.

----------


## justine

Eggy bread is not eggy bread unless you smother it in Robisons shreddless wonder marmalade..The orange realy brings out the flavour of the eggy bread. ::

----------


## wifie

> try it with crumpets, whisk egg as usual dip crumpets in the eggs, turning once or twice. I add a little chopped chilli to eggs before whisking.
> 
> serve with crispy bacon and some maple syrup.


Can highly recommend this recipe - total family favourite!  :Smile:

----------


## hotrod4

Make a cheese and ham sandwich then dip it in the egg mix and fry slowly letting the cheese melt. Absolutely scrum diddly icous!!!!

----------


## ak1

eggy bread covered in syrup Mmmmmm

----------


## Kevin Milkins

> eggy bread covered in syrup Mmmmmm


Nice thought ,but I can feel my blood presure going up just thinking about it. ::

----------

